# Robert Leighton on not trusting in your Reformed heritage



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 29, 2019)

... Beware; rest not on these, — the reformed religion, pure ordinances, or a place of esteem possibly amongst the strictest sort of reformed professors. ...

For more, see Robert Leighton on not trusting in your Reformed heritage.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Hart (Oct 29, 2019)

A worthy reminder.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2019)

True but sort of bad tasting coming from someone whose father was tortured for his Presbyterian tract against prelacy, and who himself signed the Solemn League and Covenant and then conformed to to be a bishop at the Restoration. Though taking a poor appointment on purpose, he eventually allowed himself to be appointed Archbishop. Peace loving to a fault. He thought he could propose an office of bishop checked by majority will of presbyters, to bring Presbyterians and Episcopalians together; but he found the nature of those he conformed to, to be vehemently for the power of that unscriptural office and resigned. Sad sort of story.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Oct 29, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> True but sort of bad tasting coming from someone whose father was tortured for his Presbyterian tract against prelacy, and who himself signed the Solemn League and Covenant and then conformed to to be a bishop at the Restoration. Though taking a poor appointment on purpose, he eventually allowed himself to be appointed Archbishop. Peace loving to a fault. He thought he could propose an office of bishop checked by majority will of presbyters, to bring Presbyterians and Episcopalians together; but he found the nature of those he conformed to, to be vehemently for the power of that unscriptural office and resigned. Sad sort of story.


That's tragic.

@Reformed Covenanter,

Have you got an original date for the above quotation from Leighton?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 29, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> @Reformed Covenanter,
> 
> Have you got an original date for the above quotation from Leighton?



No, I have not been able to find an original date because I think these lectures were based on manuscripts that were found after his death.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 29, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> True but sort of bad tasting coming from someone whose father was tortured for his Presbyterian tract against prelacy, and who himself signed the Solemn League and Covenant and then conformed to to be a bishop at the Restoration. Though taking a poor appointment on purpose, he eventually allowed himself to be appointed Archbishop. Peace loving to a fault. He thought he could propose an office of bishop checked by majority will of presbyters, to bring Presbyterians and Episcopalians together; but he found the nature of those he conformed to, to be vehemently for the power of that unscriptural office and resigned. Sad sort of story.



I have been considering the views of Robert Leighton on ecclesiastical polity for quite some time. Without saying too much, I would tend to be of the opinion that he had the right idea on some things but, in the context, was guilty of wishful thinking in seeing them as viable. Of course, it is easy for us to be wise after the event. I would also need to give the matter further thought before saying anything more. 

In relation to the OP, what is said is correct even if the one saying it was not always the most judicious. Over the years, I have seen so many hide behind purism as a cover for a problem of the heart, which later manifested itself in their apostasy from the Reformed religion into Rome, Eastern Orthodoxy, licentiousness, or even to atheism.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 29, 2019)

Just noticed that that post was number 1,800 on my blog.


----------



## ADKing (Oct 29, 2019)

Indeed brother. I have often meditated on that exhortation from Revelation 3.1-2 "... I know thy works, that thou hast a name that thou livest, and art dead. Be watchful, and strengthen the things which remain, that are ready to die: for I have not found thy works perfect before God."

Whatever was glorious and worthy in our heritage was so insofar as it conformed to Scripture and was lived out with the vitality and warmth of communion with Jesus and the Spirit's work. Without that, whatever else we may be called, is another name for "dead." It is well worth praying in our own lives and for our churches (many of which have borne such noble testimony to Christ) that God will enable us to strengthen the things that still remain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------

